# Sergeant Kenneth Gary Vann



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Kenneth Gary Vann*

Bexar County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, May 28, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 48
Tour of Duty: 24 years, 6 months
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: May 28, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: At large

Sergeant Kenneth Vann was shot and killed in an ambush while stopped at a red light on Rigsby Avenue at 2:12 am.

He was responding to a non-emergency call and had stopped for a red light at the intersection of Rigsby Avenue and SE Loop 410. A car pulled up next to his patrol car on the passenger side and the occupant(s) immediately opened fire with no warning. Sergeant Vann was struck by multiple shots. His patrol car rolled through the intersection and was stopped by crash barriers. He succumbed to his wounds before arriving at a local hospital.

The other vehicle fled the scene and the suspect(s) remain at large.

Sergeant Vann had served with the Bexar County Sheriff's Office for over 24 years.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Bexar County Sheriff's Office
200 North Comal
San Antonio, TX 78207

Phone: (210) 335-6000


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Vann


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P. ......Kill them back Texas.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rest in Peace Sarge!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

RIP


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP Sgt.


----------

